# Kenny Smith thinks the Bucks are the 5th best team in the east



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Studio analyst Kenny Smith of TNT has upgraded his opinion of the new-look Milwaukee Bucks.



> He now considers them the fifth-best team in the NBA's Eastern Conference, ahead of teams such as the Toronto Raptors and Chicago Bulls.
> 
> "If Andrew Bogut had won four or five more games before the all-star break - he was playing like an all-star," Smith said last week during TNT's doubleheader. "But injuries didn't get him over the top. He's healthy now and playing like an all-star.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/85747887.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow..i am speechless


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Wow..i am speechless


It was a nice contrast to Doug Thonus put down of the players.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Honestly, with Salmons taking some of the scoring load off of Jennings and Bogut and another four or five players on the roster who can get out double figure scoring on a pretty regular basis, the Bucks really might be. The forward positions will hold the team back this year, but they can play with anyone in the league if Delfino, Moute, and Illyasova show up that night.


----------

